# hardened-3.9.5 powerdown problem

## Atom2

Hallo forum,

powering down my XEN-server from dom0 is unreliable and - as a guess - in 90% of the attempts to powerdown the system it simply result in a reboot instead. Nevertheless sometimes it works - with no apparent change to the system - and actually turns off power as requested. The command from dom0 is as follows:

```
shutdown -h now
```

The alternative approach suggested somewhere using

```
powerdown -P -h now
```

does not change anything.

The runlevel it changes to qaccording to the on-screen messages at the console is 0 in both cases, so that shouldn't be an issue.

In both cases pressing the power button during the following POST (resulting from the attempted reboot ) on the server for a couple of seconds seems to be a solution to power off the machine (clearly unplugging the power plug or turning off the PSU works as well). Using the power-button however works reliably, but prevents me from powering down over an ssh connection. To be on the safe side I do have to be physically where the server is located.

BTW in any case when I start shutdown there's no running domU; all of these have gracefully been brought to a stop prior to the shutdown.

I currently have no clue how to narrow down the issue and would be happy for any suggestions. The strange thing is that the behavious is inconsistent.

Thanks and regards Atom2

----------

